# Mercury Rohloff - welche RAL Farbe ist das !



## der alte ron (2. März 2005)

... , und zwar das blau !

grazie , Nikolay


----------



## die tina (2. März 2005)

das auf der BW-Homepage? Ist "electric blue". Sehr schöne Farbe! Hab ich auch, aber nicht Rohloff.

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziggy Stardust (2. März 2005)

Ist "electric blue"! Also 'ne "angerührte Farbe" und kein RAL-Ton.

Grüßle


----------



## Gearshifter (2. März 2005)

jupp - stimmt....eine echt fesche Frabe



http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Bergwerk/FAQ/faq.htm


guckst du 


linkes bild, 2. farbmuster von links aus der ersten reihe


----------



## der alte ron (3. März 2005)

Ja das von der webseite 
















Das schaut aber ganz anders aus als electricblau . Auch das rad was ich mal auf der messe gesehen habe hatte eher himmelblau .
Aber gut , muß ich mir halt ein anderes farbmußter suchen , vielen dank für eure antworten !

nikolay


----------



## Gearshifter (3. März 2005)

ja...stimmt ist echt komisch aber der Anthony XIV hat gemeint, das Rohloff wäre electric blue!!

Irgendwie ist das aber ein anderes blau!?

Am besten wäre es wenn du ....genau die knalligere Blauversion möchtest einfach vom Pulverer Götz die Farbe nach Wunsch mischen lassen!


----------



## daif (3. März 2005)

das bike auf dem bild ist anthonys.....
ich bins gefahren....allerdings mein ich mich zu erinnern, dass es in echt nicht so hell war....hmm grübel.....

kannst ihn ja fragen ob er dir auskunft über die Farbe gibt, aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass er großen bock hat über BW zu reden....


das bike is aber saugeil
toni willst du es mir schenken?


----------



## raffic (4. März 2005)

Das Bild (Farbe) auf dem Monitor kann man nur annähernd als Farbmuster nehmen. Die Farbe sieht auf jedem Monitor anders aus. Es sei denn er ist Farbkalibriert. 

raffic


----------



## trial jay (5. März 2005)

Das Bike von Toni ist electric blue! Die Abweichung von dem blau liegt am Druck und dem Grafikprogramm das verwendet wurde. Ach ja die Pulverfarben kann man nicht mischen denn es ist wie der Name schon sagt Pulver und ein flüssiger Lack!!!


----------

